# Feather Flyers on rotary machine



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

has anyone ever tried feather flyers on a rotary machine... hows it work it looks like with time they would just fall apart...how do they hold up and most importantly how do they look. I like the way they look on ground but if you could incorprate those to a rotary machine man those would look sick!


----------



## WLDuckBuster (Dec 16, 2008)

1/2 Piece of EMT with the flyer piece in both ends or wrap elec. Tape around the flyer arm (I have the Sillo one) and put the EMT on that. Looks good but i still like the sillo flyers


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

low wind days = sillosock fliers, but on those high wind days without a doubt the feather fliers look good!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

flight cancled said:


> low wind days = sillosock fliers, but on those high wind days without a doubt the feather fliers look good!


What difference does it make if you use feather flyers or sillosocks when useing a rotery machine?Isn't it supposed to be for no wind days?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yea thanks guys for your answers but i wasnt asking what type of flyer i should get i was just wondering if anyone used feather fliers on rotary machine


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Last year we experimented with 4 feather flyers on one vortex. I had a friend weld up some arms that would adapt to 4 SS flyers or 4 feather flyers. It worked ok but in the end we put the feather flyers on and left the power off the vortex. We determined it was more hassle that it was worth.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks man


----------

